#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  A4 copy paper 80gsm double a/paperone/ik plus $0.80 usd

## gumtree1001

*Synergy Linz Services is known for the supply of best quality A4 copy paper, we supply mostly A3 paper A4 paper in roll 80gsm,75gsm.70gsm.You can request for the specification of all the below paper.brightness 100% which is good for all office use.We supply in major international markets and we are a trusted and dependable company to deal with because we render the best of services to our customers worldwide.We are a registered enterprise here and we operate with 100% return policy and delivery is 100% assured after you agree with our company dealing tools.



Contact us today for your order at our marketing Email :
enquirya4@gmail.com

A4 80GSM
Double A copier paper $0. 80
Paperone copier paper $0. 80
Golden Star copier paper $0. 80
Laser / Copier Paper $0. 80
Golden Star copier paper $0. 80
Laser / Copier Paper $0. 80
Xeron multipurpose copy paper-- $0. 80
Mondi Rotritrim copy Paper-- $0. 80

A4 75GSM
Paperone copier paper $0. 70
Golden Star copier paper $0. 70
Laser / Copier Paper $0. 70
Golden Star copier paper $0. 70
Laser / Copier Paper $0. 74
Xeron multipurpose copy paper-- $0.70
Mondi Rotritrim copy Paper-- $0. 70


A4 70GSM
Paperone copier paper $0. 65
Golden Star copier paper $0. 65
Laser / Copier Paper $0. 65
Golden Star copier paper $0. 65
Laser / Copier Paper $0. 65
Xeron multipurpose copy paper-- $0.75
Mondi Rotritrim copy Paper-- $0. 75


Specifications:
Sheet Size:210mm x 297mm, International Size A4
Quality: Imported 100% Virgin Wood Pulp
Whiteness = 102-104%,Natural White
Capability: High Speed Copying100ppm, Laser
Capable,Inkjet Capable, Fax Capable.
Thickness: 103-110 um
Surface roughness TS ml/min: 75-175
Surface roughness BS ml/min: 100-200
Bending stiffness MD: >110 Mn
Bending stiffness CD: >50 Mn
CIE whiteness: 148-152
Cobb Test: 27-33 g/m2 27-33

KEY PERFORMANCE:
No jam in photocopy machine
No double feed
Stay flat after copying
Leave no dust in the copy-machine
Nice appearance-white and clean
Nice touch-smooth and bulky
No see through-print both sides
Been developed for : Photocopy Mac

NOTE: All price is in ( CIF ) means our company takes care of you shipping process to your port so the price includes paper cost ,shipment and insurance.

*Port of loading: Dickson sea Sabah,Malaysia
*Payment Term: T/T

Minimum Order Quantity: One 20FCL (20ft Container Load)
Sample: Buyer pays for sample orders.

Delivery Time: Asia 14 working days,Europe 21 working days,America 24 working days and Africa 21 working days.
20FCL will be packed as minimum order quantity from our warehouse.

PACKING DETAILS:
500 Sheets per Ream
5 Reams per Box
1560 Boxes per container(With Pallet)
1600 Boxes Per container( Without Pallet)
7800 Reams Total in one 20FCL( With Pallet)
8000 Reams Total in one 20FCL( Without Pallet)

Contact us today for your order at our marketing Email :
enquirya4@gmail.com

We look forward to receive your order confirmation and we hope to hear from you as soon as possible.*See More: A4 copy paper 80gsm double a/paperone/ik plus $0.80 usd

----------

